# Pioneer DEHP-825 deck, need wire harness pinout



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys, can anyone help me here? I have a DEH-P825 deck I bought used untested for cheap from a local fellow. I bought it sans harness. I see there are a bunch of harnesses available for pioneers. I purchase what I thought was the right one on ebay but the radio does not power up. 

Does anyone have one of these or something simliar that can post a picture of the back of the harness to compare to mine? 

The deck could be bad, but I am betting the harness I got is NOT the right one even though it fits. 

Thank you!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Just out of curiosity when you hooked it up did you also connect the illumination wire (orange) to 12v ignition wire (red)? Those old Pioneers required that. If not the deck won't illuminate and you'll think it's nots working. You can also go to Pioneers web site and check the archive for the manual. If it's not the correct harness try pacparts or Pioneer parts. Those two sources would be OEM.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Bez nazwy

Yeah its in polish but I found my answer. Thanks for the help 63. This harness was pinned with the 12v switched in the wrong spot.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

240sxguy said:


> Bez nazwy
> 
> Yeah its in polish but I found my answer. Thanks for the help 63. This harness was pinned with the 12v switched in the wrong spot.


You can test for it fairly easily. Using a dmm . Rule out ground first than rule out speaker wires , powers will meter diffrent than turn on .


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I have seen some of these older Pioneer radios actually label the pcb 12v, acc, ill, etc


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sine Swept said:


> I have seen some of these older Pioneer radios actually label the pcb 12v, acc, ill, etc


this....didnt know what a wire was on an old shaft pioneer. pulled the top plate off and it was all labelled on the board


----------

